# عندما يتراقص الحب على جدارمن الكذب



## M a r i a m (5 يوليو 2008)

عندما يتراقص الحب على جدارمن الكذب 
تنزف عينيه دما و يصرخ أنا برىء من الخونه برىء من كل خائن تغنى بأسمه 

عندما يتراقص الحب على جدارمن الكذب 
يبكى على كل كلمه حب زائفه غرضها الغش والخداع 

عندما يتراقص الحب على جدارمن الكذب 
يصرخ قائلا لا ... لا لكل خائن قلبه كالحجاره

عندما يتراقص الحب على جدارمن الكذب
يشعر بالعجز بالضيق كأن البشر مجرد جبل صامت لا يشعر بأى شىء

عندما يتراقص الحب على جدارمن الكذب
تجف الزهور ... تبكى الطيور من قسوه وكذب البشر 

عندما يتراقص الحب على جدارمن الكذب 
تغيب الشمس و يختفى القمر ... فهى تقول وهو يقول لمن اظهر!! لخائن قلبه تخلى عن كل معانى الحب!! أم لخائنة باعت من تحب من أجل لا شىء
....تساقطت الزهور بكت الطيور صار الشتاء صيفا والصيف شتاء
الخريف ربيعا والربيع خريفا ,اين الحب؟ لماذا امتلئت القلوب بالقسوه
والكذب وزيف المشاعر؟ .... اينالحب الصادق ؟..... اين الحب؟ 
ذاب وذابت معانيه فى زمن الماده زمن تبدلت فيه القلوب ...... زمن تبدلت فيه العقول
زمن صار فيه الحب والمشاعر يحلم بها القليل ...... يحلم بها من يزال فى قلبه مجرد ذره 
من الحب ....... نعم !مجرد ذره ......... فهذا زمن يتراقص الحب فيه على جدار من الكذب



​


----------



## amjad-ri (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عندما يتراقص الحب على جدارمن الكذب*

للاسف  كل الاسف  كلامك  صح

يالى  ربنة  موجود
شكرا الكوضوع جميل جداا
سلام المسيح​


----------



## M a r i a m (5 يوليو 2008)

_ميرسي ياأمجد لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## ميرنا (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عندما يتراقص الحب على جدارمن الكذب*

اه ليا كتير مشفتش موضيع توجع لانه من الواقع 

يله ميرسى يا قمر وبلاش اللون دا يا يارا بقولك اهوه الواحد مش ناقص ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عندما يتراقص الحب على جدارمن الكذب*

*ميرررسى يا  يارا على الموضوع و ربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## M a r i a m (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: عندما يتراقص الحب على جدارمن الكذب*



ميرنا قال:


> اه ليا كتير مشفتش موضيع توجع لانه من الواقع
> 
> يله ميرسى يا قمر وبلاش اللون دا يا يارا بقولك اهوه الواحد مش ناقص ​



*ههههههههههههههههه
دايما بتيجي على الجرح 
معلش ياحبيبتي انا اسفة انى تعبتك
بس نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## M a r i a m (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: عندما يتراقص الحب على جدارمن الكذب*



dona nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى يا  يارا على الموضوع و ربنا يبارك حياتك .​*



ميرسي يادونا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## فونتالولو (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عندما يتراقص الحب على جدارمن الكذب*

_سلام الرب يسوع 
تعيش ايد يا يارا الكلام جميل اوي واثر فيا 
عندما يتراقص الحب على جدارمن الكذب 
يبكى على كل كلمه حب زائفه غرضها الغش والخداع_


----------



## احلى ديانة (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عندما يتراقص الحب على جدارمن الكذب*

هو موضوع رائع يا يارا وتسلم ايديك طبعا علية

بس على راى ميرنا كفاية احزان بقى

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير


----------



## *malk (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عندما يتراقص الحب على جدارمن الكذب*

جميل اوى يا بت يا يارااااا


----------



## M a r i a m (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: عندما يتراقص الحب على جدارمن الكذب*



فونتالولو قال:


> _سلام الرب يسوع
> تعيش ايد يا يارا الكلام جميل اوي واثر فيا
> عندما يتراقص الحب على جدارمن الكذب
> يبكى على كل كلمه حب زائفه غرضها الغش والخداع_



_ميرسي يافونتالولو لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورت الموضوع​_


----------



## M a r i a m (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: عندما يتراقص الحب على جدارمن الكذب*



احلى ديانة قال:


> هو موضوع رائع يا يارا وتسلم ايديك طبعا علية
> 
> بس على راى ميرنا كفاية احزان بقى
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير



_ههههههههههههههه
حاضر يافادى مفيش احزان تانى
وميرسي ياباشا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## M a r i a m (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: عندما يتراقص الحب على جدارمن الكذب*



keky قال:


> جميل اوى يا بت يا يارااااا



_ميرسي يابت ياكيكي
نوووووووووووورتى الموضوع ياحبي​_


----------



## MarMar2004 (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عندما يتراقص الحب على جدارمن الكذب*

موضوع جميل جدا وواقعي فعلا يا يارا ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## M a r i a m (6 يوليو 2008)

_ميرسي يامرمر لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## sweetly heart (6 يوليو 2008)

> عندما يتراقص الحب على جدارمن الكذب
> تجف الزهور ... تبكى الطيور من قسوه وكذب البشر



اشكرك يارا موضوع رائع يستحق كل اهتمام وانشغال


----------



## samehabd (6 يوليو 2008)

رائع يارا


----------



## M a r i a m (7 يوليو 2008)

sweetly heart قال:


> اشكرك يارا موضوع رائع يستحق كل اهتمام وانشغال



ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (7 يوليو 2008)

samehabd قال:


> رائع يارا



_ميرسي ياسامح لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة_​


----------



## mjnon85 (7 يوليو 2008)

ميرررسى يا يارا على الموضوع و ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## M a r i a m (7 يوليو 2008)

_ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## candy shop (14 أكتوبر 2008)

عندما يتراقص الحب على جدارمن الكذب 
تنزف عينيه دما و يصرخ أنا برىء من الخونه برىء من كل خائن تغنى بأسمه 

عندما يتراقص الحب على جدارمن الكذب 
يبكى على كل كلمه حب زائفه غرضها الغش والخداع 

عندما يتراقص الحب على جدارمن الكذب 
يصرخ قائلا لا ... لا لكل خائن قلبه كالحجاره

عندما يتراقص الحب على جدارمن الكذب
يشعر بالعجز بالضيق كأن البشر مجرد جبل صامت لا يشعر بأى شىء

عندما يتراقص الحب على جدارمن الكذب
تجف الزهور ... تبكى الطيور من قسوه وكذب البشر 

عندما يتراقص الحب على جدارمن الكذب 
تغيب الشمس و يختفى القمر ... فهى تقول وهو يقول لمن اظهر!! لخائن قلبه تخلى عن كل معانى الحب!! أم لخائنة باعت من تحب من أجل لا شىء
....تساقطت الزهور بكت الطيور صار الشتاء صيفا والصيف شتاء
الخريف ربيعا والربيع خريفا ,اين الحب؟ لماذا امتلئت القلوب بالقسوه
والكذب وزيف المشاعر؟ .... اين الحب الصادق ؟..... اين الحب؟ 
ذاب وذابت معانيه فى زمن الماده زمن تبدلت فيه القلوب ...... زمن تبدلت فيه العقول
زمن صار فيه الحب والمشاعر يحلم بها القليل ...... يحلم بها من يزال فى قلبه مجرد ذره 
من الحب ....... نعم !مجرد ذره ......... فهذا زمن يتراقص الحب فيه على جدار من الكذب​


----------



## kalimooo (14 أكتوبر 2008)

> زمن صار فيه الحب والمشاعر يحلم بها القليل ...... يحلم بها من يزال فى قلبه مجرد ذره
> من الحب ....... نعم !مجرد ذره ......... فهذا زمن يتراقص الحب فيه على جدار من الكذب​



*رائع موضوعك اخت كاندي
مشكورة 
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## rana1981 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع رائع 
والحق معك صار الحب قليل جدا بأيامنا مع انه نحنا باشد الحاجة انه يكون موجود بين الناس​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2008)

[/color][/size]عندما يتراقص الحب على جدارمن الكذب 
يبكى على كل كلمه حب زائفه غرضها الغش والخداع 

عندما يتراقص الحب على جدارمن الكذب 
يصرخ قائلا لا ... لا لكل خائن قلبه كالحجاره

*ربنا يعوضك يا اخت كاندي 
موضوع رائع​*


----------



## SALVATION (14 أكتوبر 2008)

_



تجف الزهور ... تبكى الطيور من قسوه وكذب البشر​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير ليكى على الموضوع الجميل 




​​_


----------



## candy shop (14 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *رائع موضوعك اخت كاندي*
> 
> *مشكورة *
> *ربنا يباركك*
> *سلام المسيح*​



شكرااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (14 أكتوبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *موضوع رائع​*
> 
> *والحق معك صار الحب قليل جدا بأيامنا مع انه نحنا باشد الحاجة انه يكون موجود بين الناس *​


 
شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (14 أكتوبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> [/color][/size]عندما يتراقص الحب على جدارمن الكذب
> يبكى على كل كلمه حب زائفه غرضها الغش والخداع
> 
> عندما يتراقص الحب على جدارمن الكذب
> ...





شكراااااااااااااااااا لزوقك ولتشجيعك​


----------



## candy shop (14 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ميرسى كتييير ليكى على الموضوع الجميل _
> 
> _
> 
> ...


 ميرسى لزوقك يا تونى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فونتالولو (14 أكتوبر 2008)

_سلام الرب يسوع 
 تعيش ايدك ماما كاندي الموضوع جميل كا العاده 
مرسي ليكي كتير_


----------



## candy shop (15 أكتوبر 2008)

فونتالولو قال:


> _سلام الرب يسوع _
> _تعيش ايدك ماما كاندي الموضوع جميل كا العاده _
> _مرسي ليكي كتير_


 
ميرسى يا حبيبتى 

بجد وحشتينى اوى​


----------



## Rosetta (15 أكتوبر 2008)

> زمن صار فيه الحب والمشاعر يحلم بها القليل ...... يحلم بها من يزال فى قلبه مجرد ذره


*مرسي يا كاندي
و تسلم ايدك بجد موضوع جميل *


----------



## وليم تل (15 أكتوبر 2008)

حقا كاندى 
موضوع اكثر من رائع
ولكن الحب الحقيقى موجود لمن يتأنى حتى يفهمة
فنجد الفتاة تلهث وراء الحب طمعا فى الزواج دون اى تأنى
والفتى يتلون بأشكال الحب تحقيقا لمأربة
ولا يزال الحب موجود ولكن يجب البحث عنة بمزيد من الجهد
ودمتى بود​


----------



## MarMar2004 (15 أكتوبر 2008)

مش عارفة اقول ايه بس بجد ومن غير مجاملة مواضيعك جمية جدا يا كاندي 
ربنا يعو تعب محبتك ومرسي عي الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## candy shop (16 أكتوبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *مرسي يا كاندي*
> *و تسلم ايدك بجد موضوع جميل *


 
شكراااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (16 أكتوبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> حقا كاندى
> 
> موضوع اكثر من رائع
> ولكن الحب الحقيقى موجود لمن يتأنى حتى يفهمة
> ...


 

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا على التعليق  الرااااائع

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (16 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar2004 قال:


> مش عارفة اقول ايه بس بجد ومن غير مجاملة مواضيعك جمية جدا يا كاندي
> ربنا يعو تعب محبتك ومرسي عي الموضوع الجميل ده



ميرسى يا مرمر يا حبيبتى

لزوقك ولتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك​


----------

